# Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD



## Milestone2709 (21. Januar 2017)

*Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Nabend liebe Community, 

ich hab mir Ã¼berlegt mich an eine WasserkÃ¼hlung ran zu wagen^^, habe mich ein wenig eingelesen und auch informiert aber dennoch versteh ich ein paar sachen nicht...
Habe auch schon eine Ã¼berlegung wie ich eventuell machen kÃ¶nnte.

MÃ¶chte die WakÃ¼ gern intern, habe das GehÃ¤use XPredator X1 und wÃ¼rde gerne CPU und GPU kÃ¼hlen, getrennt oder zusammen im System kommt drauf an wie was funktioniert und ob es auch klappt.

Zusammen in einem System wÃ¤re mir am liebsten, aber was brauche ich dafÃ¼r alles?!

Getrennt habe ich mir gedacht das ich fÃ¼r die CPU den nehme: Cooler Master Seidon 120V Version
Nur bei der Graka komme ich einfach nicht drauf wie was wo und so weiter-.-
Wollte mir einen von den holen: GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany nur weiÃŸ ich nicht welche Backplate ich habe, meine ist von XFX... und auf dem Bild kann ich nur erkennen wie das teil aussieht aber nix mit schlÃ¤uchen, pumpen, oder Radiator... das muss ich wohl oder Ã¼bel dazu kaufen bzw macht der CPU WakÃ¼ ja oben kein sinn da ich es gleich zusammen machen kÃ¶nnte...

Ich weiÃŸ einfach nicht wonach ich noch googlen soll und deswegen frage ich jetzt euch
Die meisten eintrÃ¤ge beziehen sich nicht auf mein gehÃ¤use bzw habe die ganz andere vorstellungen von ihrer WakÃ¼.


----------



## Chimera (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste WakÃ¼, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell erklÃ¤rung xD*

Also, zuerst mal: ausser der EKWB Predator, Alphacool Eisbaer, BQ Silent Loop und Fractal Kelvin ist keine der AIOs erweiterbar, sprich du kannst da keine GPU Kühler ranhängen. Die Seidon ist wie all die anderen AIOs ein geschlossenes "kaufen-nutzen-wegschmeissen"-System, sprich nach einigen Jahren kann man es in die Tonne schmeissen, da man nicht mal Wasser nachfüllen kann. Wenn du dir schon die GPU Kühler von Alphacool anguckst, dann kannst du auch gleich alles von Alpha nehmen und z.B. die Eisbaer kombinieren mit dem passenden GPU Kühler: Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany. Ob es für deine Graka ne passende Kühllösung gibt, kannst du auf der Alphacool-Website nachgucken.
Vorteil bei der Eisbaer: es ist bei diesen Komponenten alles schon vorbefüllt und kann über die Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen werden, sprich musst da nicht erst Schläuche messen, schneiden und anschliessen. Du kannst natürlich auch ne Custom Wakü bauen, die beginnen ja auch nicht erst bei 500.-, sondern schon bei unter 200.- (CPU only).


----------



## Milestone2709 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste WakÃ¼, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell erklÃ¤rung xD*

Hey und danke für den Beitrag

Ja stimmt jetzt wo du es erwähnst, dachte man könnte die einfach abschrauben und anders verbinden^^ nun gut also doch auf costum setzen.

Ich habe mir sowieso erstmal noch gedacht das ich zuerst die GPU Wakü kühle da ich nicht weiß welche Maße ich brauche, sprich M0-M8, auf der Hersteller Seite war ich aber da ist meine XFX R9 270x DD Black Edition nicht aufgelistet... hab in nem Beitrag aber gelesen das es wohl ein Referenzdesign sein soll...?!
Und danke für den Tipp mit der schnell Kopplung werd mich da mal einlesen

Die CPU gleich unter Wasser zustellen dachte ich mir ist 2t rangig da sie nicht laut ist und ich mir dachte wenn ich GPU mache kann CPU gleich mit^^

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit der Pumpe und dem Behältern für Wasser?! Braucht man die zwingend, da der Radiator doch ne Pumpe hat und ich es 2 Radis eh verwende separat?!


----------



## Bariphone (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Hey Milestone2709:

also wie mir scheint bist du mit dem Funktionsprinzip noch nicht all zu vertraut.

lies Dir hier mal alles durch dann weißt Du vieles besser.
Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)

Zu Deiner letzten Frage.

Also Pumpe ist unerlässlich, denn irgendwie muss das Wasser ja von A nach B um Überhaupt die Kühlwirkung zu haben bzw den Abtransport der Wärme z.B. von der GPU zum Radiator wo dann die Wärme an die Luft abgegeben wird.
 Einen Ausgleichsbehälter benötigst Du nicht zwingend, aber ohne täte ich niemandem empfehlen, da Du dir spätestens beim Befüllen einen Abmachst. Ausserdem dehnt sich Wasser auch bei Erwärmung aus und das muss irgendwo hin, und das Entlüften des Systems wäre der blanke Horror.

Dein Gehäuse hat jetz nicht wirklich viel Platz für eine Wakü, aber mit bissl basteln wird das schon funktionieren.

Es gibt von Alphacool ein Komplettes Paket Das hier Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 D5/ST - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria

Da kannst Du dann noch einen 240er Radiator und den GPU Block Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 270 M08 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria  (im Detail einfach Eddi von Aquatuning im Aquatuningthread [Sammelthread] Alphacool anschreiben oder erfragst eventuelle( Unterschiede direkt beim Support von Aquatuning. Aber meines Wissens unterscheiden sich die Karten vom PCB her nicht.) dazu kaufen, und dann hast Du eine Custom Wasserkühlung ohne arm zu werden und mit vernünftigen Komponenten.

Für Dein Gehäuse wäre das Bayreservoir eh am geeignetesten schiebst es in die aufnahme für das CD Laufwerk und gut. Pumpe ist dann auch schon dran und du musst dir da keinen Kopf mehr machen. Eventuell benötigst Du dann noch paar Anschlüsse mehr. Beim Cool Answer sein 6 dabei, für den zweiten Radiator und den GPU Block nochmal 4 dazu. Mein Tipp nimm dann lieber gleich nochmal einen 6er Pack, denn wenn dir beim zusammenbau auffällt, dass ein Anschluss mehr gut wäre, ist das Kacka. 

Die Idee mit der Eisbär ist ansich Klasse. Nur um Deine Grafikkarte zu kühlen, benötigst du trotzdem die normalen GPX Kühler, oder andere wie EK oder so. Da Alphacool die Eiswolf nicht mehr für die älteren Karten produziert. Wahrscheinlich nicht einmal mehr für Polaris laut dem was mir Janusch mitgeteilt hat.  Die Eisbär Ready Radiatoren kosten auch etwas mehr als die normalen und du müsstest den GPU Block trotzdem selbst verschlauchen. Das wäre irgendwie doppelt gemoppelt.

Somit kommst Du Kostentechnisch auf ein ähnliches Volumen. Daher tat ich dir empfehlen schau dir mal das Cool Answer Paket an.

Was möchtest Du den eigentlich für einen Prozessor mit einbinden??? Übertaktet, ja oder nein. TDP??



Un


----------



## Milestone2709 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

@Bariphone

Ja da hast du recht, habe versucht zu verstehen aber das mit der pumpe war schon kopfzerbrechend xD da ich dachte das es der Radi macht mit ner internen Pumpe^^ dachte mir dann schon eher das ich eine bräuchte wenn ich CPU und GPU rüsten will, aber das ich so viel machen müsste um die GPU zu kühlen hab ich jetzt nicht erwartet^^
Danke für den Link, genau da hatte ich mich gestern eingelesen und ist super geschrieben, nur manchmal macht man sich so viele gedanken das man vor lauter bäumen den wald nicht sehen kann
Ah ok also M8, hatte so im hinterkopf das die 270x das selbe backplate hat wie die 270, nur wollte ich mir sicher sein bevor ich das falsche bestelle und dann das hin und her los geht.
Übertakten wollte ich nicht, habe den A10 5800k und der reicht mir mit seinem Boost
Gute frage was ich damit einbinden wollte... natürlich überlege ich mir auch wie ich etwas villt anders machen kann und dachte dann schon eher an getrennt (vorher zusammen aber dann eher nach und nach), für die CPU würde ich Cooler Master Seidon 120V Version nehmen da es ja geschlossen ist muss ich ja dann die GPU getrennt machen^^
Das Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 D5/ST - Set scheint echt super zu sein nur sprengt das leider mein Budget und denke nicht das sich so viel geld für mein system lohnen würde^^ aber danke dafür

Vorangig wäre die GPU da die doch manchmal heiß wird was zwar normal ist bei der 270x XFX aber dennoch könnte sie ein wenig kühler sein^^ wenn ich das dann hätte wäre das umrüsten auf mit CPU ja einfacher als umgekehrt

In meinen gehäuse würde ich vorne 1 240 Radi packen und wenn getrennt denn CPU Radi hinten außen am gehäuse da habe ich 2 löscher für die schläuche.

Gute Idee mit dem Support, werde die gleich mal anschreiben, habs bis jetzt nicht getan da sich ja die lösung anbietet die karte einzuschicken um pass genau zu haben, aber das möchte ich dann eher nicht^^


----------



## Bariphone (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Ja einschicken der Karte wird dir jetzt nix mehr bringen. Da Alphacool im Moment ehh kaum Nachkommt, die GPX der neuen Generationen zu Konstruieren.

Was du mit getrennt meinst weiß ich noch nicht wirklich.

Wenn du aber die CPU mit einer AIO Wakü betreiben möchtest und einen separaten Loop für die Graka planst hast du auch einen hohen Kostenaufwand. Und später nochmal wenn du die CPU mit einbinden möchtest.

Wobei der A10 5800k mit seinen 100W TDP sicher kein hitzeproblem darstellt. Und man bei der CPU unter Wasser keine Wunder erwarten kann, der Entscheidende Faktor der zwischen dem Silizium und dem Kühler Boden ist. Der Heatspreader und dessen Wärmeleitmittel.

Der Vorteil bei der Custom Wasserkühlung ist der, dass du die Komponenten auf jeden Plattform mitnehmen kannst. Bei den GPX Kühler kannst du sogar der Wasserblock mitnehmen und müsstest nur den großen Alukühlkörper tauschen die Alphacool auch separat anbietet.

Was hast du denn allgemein für ein Budget? Vielleicht rentiert sich für dein Hauptproblem die Graka auch ein Aftermarket Luftkühler.

Und ob es sich lohnt bei deinem System kannst nur Du selber beantworten. Da nur Du weißt ob du mit der Performance zufrieden bist, und wie lange du das System fahren willst.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milestone2709 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Mit getrennt meinte ich das ich das der CPU seinen eigenen 120 Radi hinten hat den ich verlinkt hatte und das die GPU seinen eigenen 240 Radi vorne im gehäuse hat, machbar wäre doch sowas oder?!

Mit dem gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt das es für die CPU eigentlich nix nutzt das die bei mir nicht höher als 55° kommt und das mit einem Freezer 13CO und sonderlich laut ist der auch nicht, da hört man mehr die Graka-.-

Also ich von vollsten zufrieden mit meinem system aber 260 euro für ein Wakü... hatte eher so an 150  euro circa gedacht^^ Handwerklich bin ich geschickt also würde mir ein wenig rumbasteln nix ausmachen

Die XFX unter einen anderen Luftkühler bin ich eher skeptisch, da der XFX ja schon eigen ist von den, ob da nen anderer Lüfter mehr ausmacht denke ich nicht, dann müsste schon Wakü sein oder was meinst du darüber?!

Die AiO Variante wäre auch nix für mich da es ja geschlossen ist.

Edit:
 Hier Preiswerte Custom Wakü | CPU + GPU unter 200€ hat das sogar jemand wie ich mir das zu anfang vorgestellt hatte!


----------



## Bariphone (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Achso. Also quasi  zwei Kreisläufe. Das brauchst aber eigentlich nicht. Wenn Du dir das vorstellst wie in dem Link, dann kannst Du auch die Alphacool Eisbär mit 280 oder 360 Radiator Alphacool Eisbaer 280 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria nehmen und müsstest die Graka halt noch verschlauchen damit zum Beispiel Alphacool Eisbaer GPX Extension Set 90deg (Schlauch und Anschlusse) | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria.  Damit kommst du mit 150€ auch nicht ganz hin. Hast aber Kupferradiatoren sowie einen AGB bei der Pumpe auch noch mit dabei.   Und wenn beide Komponenten in einem Kreislauf sind spielt das null Rolle. Somit hättest Du eigentlich eine Coole Lösung die Deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden könnte. Und nicht zu vergessen die Eisbär ist drauf gebaut, dass sie um einen GPX Block erweitert werden kann, oder einen weiteren Radiator.

Zu den Aftermarket Luftkühlern, da gibt es einige die gute Werte erreichen und relativ leise sind. 

Kurzum, nur weil ich es nicht für mich behalten kann. Die Temperaturen aus dem Link sind für mich *hust*hust grauen*hust haft. So heiß wurde meine Nitro mit 1120Mhz nicht mal unter Luft, und bei 1000RPM tat ich heulend vor meinem Rechner hocken.

Also wie du siehst kommen wir Deiner Vorstellung immer näher.


----------



## Milestone2709 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Genial... ich bin begeistert von der Lösung
Ich müsste mal nach messen ob ich denn 280 Radi oben im Gehäuse montieren kann, ansonsten wäre doch auch ein 240 möglich oder?!
Komme zwar mit 150 Euro nicht hin da noch der GPU kühler fehlt, aber ok dann wird wohl Tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen xD
Würde die am ehesten in Betracht ziehen, allein schon weil es erweiterbar ist und steck system und Custom ist auch möglich bei Lust Zeit und Laune
Zugegeben die Temps haben mich schon verwirrt^^ dann würde ich bei Luft bleiben^^ meist ist meine Graka bei 70 Grad nur manchmal dreht sie zu heiß auf-.-
Habe ich bei Lüfter nicht das Problem mit der backplate oder kann ich mich an 270 halten?!


----------



## Bariphone (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Ja die Eisbär gibt es auch als 240er da könnte es allerdings schon knapper werden von der Kühlleistung. Denn die 270x hat auch eine TDP von 180w maximal ohne OC. Aber möglich wäre es. Wenn du dann auch vielleicht etwas höhere Lüfterdrehzahlen hast. Aber leiser als die Luftkühler sollte das trotzdem sein. Achte dann Aber auf den Airflow im Gehäuse. Zwecks Mainboard Spannungswandler und Co. Farbflüssigkeit wäre auch nicht das Problem. Die Eisbär hat ja normale 1/4" Zoll Anschlüsse für 11/8 er Schlauch den kannst du später immer noch tauschen und farbige Flüssigkeit reingeben. Dann kannst du aber die Schnellkupplungen nicht mehr verwenden und auch ne holen, aber die Kosten auch nicht die Welt. Befüllen ganz einfach über den Fillport auf der AGB Pumpeneinheit. Aber NIEMALS die Pumpe trocken laufen lassen. Das überlebt die keine 2 Sekunden unbeschadet.

Du kannst ja denn Loop erst mal so Aufbauen und dann siehst du ja wo du was optimieren oder modden kannst.

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe liegst du bei rund 200€ mit der Eisbär 240 + gpx ati r9 270x m08 + eisbär ready Extension Kit gpx 90°( somit entfallen auch extra Anschlüsse). Wärmeleitpaste liegt mehr als genug bei.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milestone2709 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Hab mein System gefunden ist eigentlich alles was ich mir vorgestellt habe und kann selbst was dran verändern und somit persönlich aufwärten, genial

Messe morgen mal nach ob es mit dem 280 Radi klappt ansonsten denn 240, der A10 wird ja nicht so heiß somit hat die GPU mehr für sich

Airflow hab ich auch schon dran gedacht, der Radi muss ja oben sein wegen der CPU, also fällt Kamin weg, dann nach hinten hin mit 2 Lüfter vorne im Gehäuse dann müsste es klappen. Die Drehzahl werde ich anheben da ich damit kein Problem habe wenn man ein wenig was hört, so weiß ich das sie lebt

Werde mich ans Costum ran wagen wenn ich alles installiert habe und es läuft und ich mehr Erfahrung damit habe, aber es ist gut zu wissen das man es kann ohne was dazu zu kaufen.

Rund 200 Euro für alles find ich gut, da nähmlich ALLES dabei ist

Viel viel dank für die Tipps und Infos, scheine es endlich gerafft zu haben


----------



## Chimera (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Ähm, nur so ein dezenter Hinweis: die Schlauchdurchgänge am Case nützen dir nur bei erweiterbaren Waküs was, aber bei so Zeugs wie ner Seidon eben nicht. Da kannst du nix abmachen und um nen Radi nach draussen zu verlegen, muss man logischerweise die Schläuche abnehmen können. Übrigens, Alternativen zur Eisbaer sind noch imemr die Fractal Kelvin und die BQ Silent Loop. Sind ja im Prinzip baugleiche AIOs, nutzen den gleichen Nexxxos Kupferradi, dasselbe Pumpengrundmodell, dieselben Fittings, usw. Unterschied ist nur, dass beide nicht so klobig wirken wie die Eisbaer und auch die Schnellkupplungen nicht haben, zudem kann man die Be Quiet nur unter Garantieverlust erweitern (oder dann erst nach Ablauf der Garantie), während man die Fractal Design Kelvin explizit erweitern darf.
Optisch(!) find ich die BQ von allen drei Alphacool Modellen noch imemr am geilsten, denn der gebürstete Alulook sieht halt schon cool aus, zudem sind von Haus aus schon brauchbare und vorallem leise Lüfis dabei (Pure Wings 2), während du bei praktisch allen anderen AIOs wohl noch zusätzlich Lüfter miteinberechnen müsstest, wenn du es leise UND leistungsstark haben willst. Denn bei allen AIOs, welche ich in den letzten 10 Jahren sah, nutzte und einbaute, da waren die beigelegten Lüfter einfach nur blanker Horror für die Ohren. Klar, stark bis mittelstark gedrosselt waren auch die erträglich und nicht störend, doch wenn sie dann mal unter Last aufdrehten... Den Vogel abgeschossen hatte bei mir Cryorig mit den QF140: bei 1800 U/min machten die so nen Krach, dass ich es kaum aushielt. Jetzt mit den Silent Wings 3 ist es hingegen schön leise und kein bisschen schwächer 
Ist halt ein Kompro, mit welchem man bei AIOs halt leben muss: um den Preis gering zu halten und vorallem günstiger als bei nem Custom Loop, kommen halt auch nicht die allerbesten Lüfis zum Einsatz. Die Eiswind bei der Eisbaer, die sind sosolala. Hier kannst du dir mal ein Gehör von machen: Alphacool Eiswind Fans - Noise Level & RPM Check - YouTube. Sind für Lüfis mit 1700 U/min nicht extrem laut, mir persönlich gefiel das Laufgeräusch halt nicht so. Kumpel hat auf seine dann die eLoop von Alphacool gepappt, die waren dann schon deutlich angenehmer. Wobei man halt auch sagen muss: jeder nimmt die Geräusche halt anders war, manche liegen kratzende und schleifende Lüfigeräusche, andere wiederum stören sich selbst am Luftrauschen


----------



## Milestone2709 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Hey und danke für die tipps und erfahrungsberichte, denke aber ich werde die Alphacool Eisbear nehmen da ich damit das machen kann was ich möchte nur halt der platz macht mir sorgen...

Die Seidon war eher für getrennt, die hätte nur die CPU gekühlt und ein extra Radi die GPU, das hätte wenig sinn gemacht.

Die lautstärke macht mir nix aus, wenn ich zocke bin ich ja im game und nicht im PC^^ bin da nicht so penibel wie manch anderer, hauptsache die Komponenten sind gekühlt
Das aussehen würde ich dann anpassen wenn ich mich ans Custom ran wage^^

Nur macht mir aber die dicke der Radiatoren mit Lüfter probleme da die klemme meines arbeitsspeichers bei circa 4cm beginnt und der Radi mit lüfter ja knapp 5,5cm dick ist?!
Nen 280 Radi kann ich auch weder Oben noch vorne im gehäuse anbringen dafür ist das gehäuse nicht ausgelegt, lediglich 240 kann ich einbauen, oben habe ich auch eine vertiefung die nicht größer ist...
Und nen 240 ohne lüfter laufen zu lassen für CPU und GPU scheint mir auch wenig sinn zu machen, selbst wenn ich einen 120 außen erweiter der dann nen lüfter hat... Mist-.-
Könnte aber auch den Radi vorne setzen da ist ja platz bzgl. der dicke nur würde dann der schlauch zur CPU nicht reichen und da es ein Stecksystem ist werd ich bestimmt keine schläuche finden die 5cm lang sind um es zu verlängern...

Kann es sein das ich was übersehe?!


----------



## Chimera (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Mindestens 5,5cm, du musst ja auch noch Platz lassen  Bei meiner Cryorig A80 kam ich glaubs auf 60-65mm, bei der Silent Loop 120 gar auf...90mm! Ok, dort liegt es einfach daran, dass ich Push&Pull hab, also auf beiden Seiten nen Lüfi  Zu wenig Platz berechnen würd ich nicht, eher immer bissel mehr. Am einfachsten ist: nimm dir ein Stück Karton, hol dir bei Alphacool die Masse vom Radiator und bau dir ne Schablone mit Länge x Breite x Höhe. Dann kannst du schon mal gucken, ob der Radi alleine passen würde (musst beim 280er mit ca. 30cm Länge und 140-145mm Breite rechnen). Dazu dann noch die 25mm vom Lüfi rechnen und schon weisst du, ob es passt oder nicht.
Bzgl. der Schlauchlänge: nun, wenn zu kurz, dann macht man einfach längere ran. Dafür ist ja ne erweiterbare Wakü gut, du hast dort normale Fittings und kannst die Schläuche problemlos ersetzen. Musst einfach danach evtl. etwas Kühlmittel nachfüllen, aber dies ist eher ne Kleinigkeit. Und falls du dir bzgl. Kühlmittel und Schläuche unsicher bist: schreib sonst mal ne PN an den Eddy von Aquatuning (ist hier im Forum aktiv, siehe Thread zur Eisbaer) und frag ihn, was ginge und was nicht. 
Tja und wegen dem Platz, den so ein 280er Radi braucht, musst ich gar ein neues Case kaufen, da sie nicht in mein Midgard passte. Im F31 hingegen hat ich null Problemos, hät sogar nen 360er Radi einbauen können


----------



## Milestone2709 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Ich mein wenn ich mit 5,5cm hinkomme was ich leider nicht kann beim mATX würde es doch passen da ich keine 4 lüfter dranklemmen will?!^^ 
Das mit der schablone klinkt nach einer guten idee aber nen 280 bekomme ich defenitiv nicht oben rein und vorne wäre es zu schmal. 
Das wäre die sinvollste lösung für die verlängerung der schläuche, müsste wenn dann nur das ohne stck ersetzen
Habe mir das Case gerade erst geholt nen 360 würde mein budget sprengen^^

Dann also 240 vorne und verlängerung zur CPU, dann habe ich wenigsten platz um 2 lüfter oben anzubringen die die abwärme raus pustet^^
Ohman ich hoffe das wars jetzt mit den Überraschungen

Edit:
Habe nochmal nachgemessen und komme auf knapp 145mm in breite der front, somit würde ein 280 Radi passen nur wirds dann knapp mit Festplatte und Laufwerk...
Wenn ich 12mm lüfter drauf packe ist es zwar riskant das es dann nicht passt, was ich glaube, aber wäre unter 5,5cm^^


----------



## Chimera (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Achtung, selbst bei nur 30mm+25mm solltest du min. mit 60mm Platz rechnen, wenn du hinter dem Radi null Millimeter Platz lässt, kann es natürlich mit anderen Teilen zu Probs führen. Wenn du mal auf mein erstes Sysprofile klickst, dann siehst du gut was ich meine: auf dem einen Bild kannst du gut sehen, dass zwischen dem Radi/Lüfi und den RAM Slots kaum noch Platz ist  Ok, ist bei mir nicht gravierend, da mein Case oben eben die Befestigung dort ermöglicht, wo ich es will und so hab ich den Radi zum Seitendeckel hin versetzt angebracht und ging so evtl. Problemen mit den RAM Slots aus dem Weg.
Tip von nem alten Modellbauer: lieber immer(!) bissel mehr Millimeter einberechnen als danach blöd dazustehen, weil es wegen 1-2mm nicht passt. Und glaub mir, in so nem Fall fühlt man sich dan necht saublöd  Durft ich zuerst beim Midgard und dann beim Shinobi erleben: weil in beiden PCs oben 2x 140mm Lüfis arbeiten, nahm ich automatisch an, dass ein 280er Radi locker passen würd. Tja, dumm gelaufen, denn es passte in keins der beiden Gehäuse rein und so fühlte ich mich wie der Oberdepp vom Dienst: stand da mit ner AIO in der Hand und konnt sie nirgends einbauen  Nun gut, insgeheim war es evtl. gar bewusst gemacht, damit ich mir endlich mit gutem Grund ein neues Case holen konnt (hatte schon lange ein Auge auf das F31 Suppressor geworfen gehabt, da es einfach nur geil war).
Die Sache mit der Schablone kam mir ehrlich gesagt durch Cryorig, denn sie bieten solche Schablonen ja für einige ihrer Luküs an, leider aber nicht für ihre Waküs  Aber so was ist ja schnell gebastelt 

Übrigens, ne andere Möglichkeit wäre ja immer noch, dass du den Radiator aussen anbringst. Hier mal ein Beispiel mit nem CoolerMaster HAF, wie so was aussehen könnt: Haf 922 360 radiator mod oder so: radiator on outside of case?. Da spart man bissel Platz, die Optik ist jedoch ne andere Sache


----------



## Milestone2709 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Stimmt schon, aus papier so und praxis so, ein Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht ist da auch fehl am platz 
Aber das sieht auch schon verdammt eng aus, bei sogar noch weniger, ... neee dann pack ich den radi vorne hin mit verlängerung xD 
Die Lampen sehen Super aus, so wollt ich es auch, wollte nicht alles mit diesen LED stripes voll klatschen und dann geplendet werden die licher sind dezent und auffallend, das will ich auch xD
Neues Case wäre gut aber muss eventuell ne neue graka holen da meine echt heikel ist was das PCB angeht und welcher kühler passt, aber Eddy ist da echt arangiert und villt klappts ja noch

Genau sowas möchte ich auch vermeiden und bin froh das ihr das so gut erklärt das es wirklich jeder verstehen kann^^

Radi oben aufs gehäuse... hmmm, denke nicht das es beim X1 geht, sofern man die Klappen abmachen kann^^ aber das auf dem anderen bild mit dem radi hinten genial^^


----------



## Chimera (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Nun, bzgl. Beleuchtung nutze ich noch die alte NZXT LED Lichterkette (die mittlerweile durch das NZXT HUE ersetzt wurde). Ist im Prinzip ne 1m lange LED Kette, die man über ne Platine an ner PCI Blende an-/ausschalten und in drei Stufen einstellen kann. Zusätzlich hab ich noch nen kleinen LED Spot von Sharkoon und natürlich meine Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer mit blauer/oranger Beleuchtung  Wollt damals eigentlich die grün-roten, doch waren die leider nicht erhältlich und so wurden es halt diese  Im anderen PC hab ich nur so nen 3-LED-Spot von...weiss nicht mal mehr von wem, aber mehr nicht. Grund ist einfach: bei meinem F31 kommt demnächst das Tempered Glass Seitenteil ran, sprich man sieht dann noch mehr vom innern, während beim Shinobi die Scheibe ja eher abgedunkelt ist und man kaum was sieht.

Man muss jedoch sagen: PC basteln ist halt doch viel wie Modellbau und es trifft zu: was nicht passt, das wird halt passend gemacht. Beispiel bei meinem Shinobi: weil ich wegen dem Fenster das Seitenteil dank des Radiators nicht mehr schliessen konnt, musst ich die Scheibe halt kurzerhand von aussen anbringen. Sieht immo halt noch nicht so toll aus, aber immerhin weiss ich jetzt, was ich zur Lösung machen kann  Beim alten Lian-Li Gehäuse vom Kumpel fanden wir keinen Platz für die Eheim Pumpe, also wurde kurzerhand mit der Flex der HDD Käfig weggeschnippelt. Da er eh nur 1HDD im 5,25" hat, war es nicht so tragisch.
Man kann es auch so sagen: den einfachen Weg, den kann jedes Kleinkind gehen (und evtl. sogar Affen), doch der schwerere Weg ist gerade die Herausforderung


----------



## Milestone2709 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Erste Wakü, aber voher ein paar Fragen eventuell Erklärung xD*

Die Beleuchtung ist ja wieder ein ganz anderes thema womit ich mich auch noch auseinander setzen muss^^ ich finde Rot schaut super aus und würde es auch so machen

Ok bei manchen sachen trifft es zu aber es kommt ja immer auf das gehäuse an^^ Wäre auch ne möglichkeit es einfach abflexen und schon hat man mehr raum garnicht drauf gekommen.
Beim Seitenteil bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als das jetztige umzubauen mit Plexi-.- wobei ich nicht versteh weshalb ein anderes nicht auch passen sollte wenn es die selbe maße hat und verschluss xD

Das sind zumindest die nächsten schritte sobald ich die Wakü drinne hab denn dann geht los


----------

